# Reusable wipes



## Arcanegirl

Any sites about these? Im quite interested to use them in the future.


----------



## Jo

this site is great for info about wipe solution and stuff
https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/Advice/NappyTip.asp?NappyTipID=11

I get my wipes from 
https://www.weenotions.wahmall.co.uk/traderplus/

i have bought a new dressing gown so am gonna cut my old one up for face wipes for Jack :D


----------



## Wobbles

I have to say none of this appeals to me not because I wouldn't liek to but I have a weak tummy :oops: :lol:


----------



## Jo

Aww Wobbs thats what i thought but you get used to it so quick and is no differant to dealing with Disposables and nomal wipes

In fact since Jack has been in cloth a nappy hasn't leaked and gone up his back and he hasn't had nappy rash , he was always red not quite sore in Pampers

Weak stomach lol how you gonna cope with baby sick and when they pee on you????


----------



## Arcanegirl

lol!
Im sorta leaning towards cloths too but i think its something id need to trial first before deciding for sure.

Im almost sold on teh wipes though :D


----------



## Jo

Honestly hun the wipes are so easy i have loads
i just have 2 pampers boxes and fill with a solution and pop wipes in
mine is
camomile teabag in about 2 pints boiling water let that stew for about 10 mins
add some almond oil ( 99p from chemist)
couple drops of t tree oil
couple drops of lavendar and a squirt of top to toe baby wash and that lasts about 5 days

I always have 'normal' wipes in my change bag though, personally i find it easier as i havent got round to a spray bottle or any thing


I remember Beanie mentioning a wipe solution she used but can't remember what it was called


----------



## Wobbles

Jo said:

> Weak stomach lol how you gonna cope with baby sick and when they pee on you????

Flick his/her nose :lol: 

I know I'd be stuck with the bum changing iof I wasn't I would suggest cloth :twisted:


----------



## Jo

Gotta admit Ant changes less nappies now :roll: 
he does the last one at night but i have to set it up for him lol
silly sod even put a wipe in instead of a liner and booster
i think he does it on purpose :evil: 

Hee hee he gets paid on fri so
*hi ho hi ho it's off to weenotions i go :D *


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wobbles said:

> Jo said:
> 
> Weak stomach lol how you gonna cope with baby sick and when they pee on you????
> 
> Flick his/her nose :lol:
> 
> I know I'd be stuck with the bum changing iof I wasn't I would suggest cloth :twisted:Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Minxy

Jo said:

> Hee hee he gets paid on fri so
> *hi ho hi ho it's off to weenotions i go :D *

I had my latest order through yesterday! I love their lucky dip nappies. I've had two and both have really cute free embroidery on the bum! This time I bought a zebra print pocket and a couple of wraps. We always have problems with leaky wraps, but the Weenotions perform amazingly well! What you going to get?


----------



## twinkletoes

i've never heard of reusable wipes, they sound quite cool. at the moment i use cotton wool and water if we are at home, and wipes for when we go out


----------

